# Chris Mihm



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Rumblings that he might be moved. Are we interested? What would it cost us? One of the better back-up center options we could get if this is true.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Mihm is supposed to be making around 3.8 million dollars next year, and you guys don't really have anyone to trade straight up for him. You'd probably have to package 2 lesser players and a draft pick, or extend the trade out to include more than just Mihm. 


As a player, Mihm is a pretty solid center, nothing more. I don't think he'd help out too much.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I know he is nothing special but we are looking for BACK-UPS! And he is not overly athletic but way more athletic than Dampier and would be a change of pace I guess. Dammit there is not too many options for us at cheap athletic big 9.8 6.7 and 1.4 isnt bad at all though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What do you give up for him then? I'm assuming he's going to be the starting center next year for the Lakers, so you're going to have to give up something of value.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We dont have much too offer for him. We have a lot of big contracts. Harris and Howard have small contracts but hes not worth it for one of them.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I just don't know about Mihm. I don't think he is great defensively and what we really need is a defensive back-up center. I do think he is better than what we have which is not much but I think we can look for a more defensive minded guy.

For that reason I would not give up much for him. Hey Lakers, Bradley is 7'6", you would really like him :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We have nothing in his salary range we want to trade, and that they'll take, so I don't think anything could be worked out. He's a good guy to have, but we'd probably have to do more work then he's worth to hammer a deal out.

Nevertheless (as a mod), I'm just throwing this out there:

Devin for Mihm and their # 10. 

I think Devin would probably force Phil to change the triangle a bit, but he's a better talent than they could get at 10. It really doesn't make all that much sense though, cause Mihm would just be a throw in, and young athletic Centers are no longer throw-ins.

Where we could go at 10 though is at PF. This is a PF rich draft, and we could come out with a guy who can backup Dirk and Damp, or possibly maybe start at the 5 down the road. Maybe Sean May. But what do you guys think?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a good idea. Most of the PF's in the draft have been improving too. We can do alot of things with that 10 pick.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I would do that trade in a flash and this is what we would have as our lineup without any other major trades:

Damp
Dirk
JHo
Stack
Jet

KVH
Fin
Brevin Knight (FA, my opinion anyway..)
Marquis
#10 pick
Mihm
Al

A very decent lineup IMO, makes us extremely deep, but not to the point of overflowing with talent like the 03/04 squad.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We could trade Bradley to LA for him. Other than that NO.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't believe this was even brought up. Chris Mihm is pathetic and doesn't fix any of the Mavs center problems. We need big man who are MENTALLY TOUGH. Chris Mihm is as weak as it gets in that department. There is no way he could take on the pressure of the playoffs. Remember we are counting on the back up center to step up and contribute. When was the last time Chris Mihm did that? Probably at UT which the NBA isn't.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Gambino said:


> We could trade Bradley to LA for him. Other than that NO.


:no:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats with all the Devin trades? He's had one season, Is it worth risking something that we already know will be a good player one day for another potential pick. I just dont think it's worth the gamble


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

We dont KNOW that he will be good we are all just hoping and he has shown some signs. At pick 10 though we may not be able to get one of the big 3 at point guard so no way should we do it. Just lock him up in the weight room and gym for the summer and he will be fine.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Would anyone rather have one of the top 3 PGs in this years draft over Devin Harris?

So if we look at the top 3 PGs we have:

Chris Paul
Deron Williams
Raymond Felton

Paul and Williams will probably be gone in the first 5 picks Felton may go top 10-12.


Chris Paul: I would take Paul over Harris. I think he is a much more polished player. He is a traditional PG and he is a great shooter. He is alot like Harris on defense where he gets lots of steals with his quickness.

Deron Williams: I think I would take Williams over Harris as well. He is a solid defensive PG who is a great passer. The combine showed that he is also as quick as the other PGs. He may not be a great shooter but he is probably in the same range as Harris.

Raymond Felton: He is the one that I don't think I would take over Harris. He is actually alot like Devin. Very quick and maybe not quite as pure of a PG.

Anyone think they would exchange Harris for any of these guys?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Honestly I would take any of them over him especially if we could get something along with the pick for him like the trade suggested above by dre. Mihm and lets say felton is a steal for Devin at this point and I would do it without thinking twice, would the lakers do it? I doubt it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Think about that from the Lakers standpoint though. They are trading away two starters for Devin Harris. Devin Harris is going to be a very good player, but for a team like the Lakers who don't have many keeper players, I don't know why they would go out of their way to trade away two starters for one.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Would anyone rather have one of the top 3 PGs in this years draft over Devin Harris?
> 
> So if we look at the top 3 PGs we have:
> 
> ...


The only one I would consider taking over Harris would be Deron Williams. He's got such a good graspe of the game and is an excellent decision maker. Also , plays very solid defense and is from the DFW area play high school ball at The Colony. 

There is NO WAY I would take Chris Paul over Harris. The guy has a huge ego and is just a Stephon Marbury startup kit. Just like Marbury he has all the talent but is selfish.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Devin has the size of Deron, and the quickness of Paul and Felton...he is the total package....he is going to be a VERY good NBA player....just gotta let them develop man...especially on a pereniall 50 win team...can't just throw him in the fire....

Paul, Felton, and Deron would be in the same position as Devin last year on the Mavs....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree. Harris' progress is slowed down because he is on a talented team. Say he was on the Hornets or the Hawks, I think he would have improved more with one of those teams.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Think about that from the Lakers standpoint though. They are trading away two starters for Devin Harris. Devin Harris is going to be a very good player, but for a team like the Lakers who don't have many keeper players, I don't know why they would go out of their way to trade away two starters for one.


Agreed. That is why I said would the Lakers do it I said I doubt it. I am fully aware that he will be a good player, but IF they offered that you take it.


----------

